# Multimaster tool



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Anyone on here have one of those MultiMaster tools? I have seen the ads on TV and googled the tool. Seems it has been around awhile but the one now being advertised appears to be a higher HP model. 

There seems to be quite a few tasks the tool can do more simply than other methods. The cost of the tool at upward of $300, including blades etc, seems a little rich to me.

Any comments from users?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't tried one. Harbor Freight has their version on sale for $39.00 I believe. Sure the quality isn't there but might work to see if you like it and can get enough use out of it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have one and love it. There are a few other brands that now sell them also including Dremmel I believe. I have the Fein and it works as good as the advertisements. Blades are quite expensive for replacements but get a lot of use out of them also. It works where no other tool will do the job and lots of other uses. Not cheap, and wonder about the Harbor Freight model, but for the price, it coujld be worth a try. The Fein has super simple blade changes. It is a hefty weighted tool and has a feel of a heavy weight tool.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I have the Dremel Multimaster and like it. I would grade it as a B- tool. Have used it with the grout blade to take out the grout around some 4X4 tile. Have used it to cut away some sheetrock also. I consider it a light duty tool and one of last resort. Paid $99 for mine at HD.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

It's a great little tool for doing finish work (undercutting door casings, plunge cutting for a new wall switch...).

Only downside is the Fein ones are expensive.

Craig​


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have the Harbor Freight model. I used it today to trim off a plastic flange on a low voltage box and cut the adjacent screw off a little shorter also. Quick and easy.
Mike


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> I have the Harbor Freight model. I used it today to trim off a plastic flange on a low voltage box and cut the adjacent screw off a little shorter also. Quick and easy.
> Mike


I watched the Harbor Frght video on using their version of the tool and it appeared like the cutting was real slow. I'm considering it for cutting out receptacle holes in paneling. Any cutting on paneling with the cheap versions?

MT, how about doing a test cut on a piece of paneling or thin plywood and see how it cuts the rectangular hole and let us know.

Thanks,
dave


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought the multimaster last week.
$399 on amazon. I was gonna buy a cheaper version, but when it comes to tools I buy the better ones. I have a lot of tools, but this one is probaly my favorite. I have been renovating a 90 yr old house in the Heights and I have used the stuff out of it already. The blades are expensive, but I think they all are. It looks like the dremel blades will work with it, but from what I understand the Fein blades stay sharper longer.
Allan


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dave, I cut a piece of drywall (for a receptacle) and it worked great.
I found a small piece of 1/4 inch Birch plywood and cut on it. Looks like it might take about a minute to cut out a receptacle. I only made two cuts with no problem. Actually I let the saw blade cut to deep and it tried to bind on me. Other than that, it worked OK.

Tonight I needed to hide the Brinks alarm wire running along a wall to the sensor for the patio door. There wasn't enough slack to fit it under the baseboard trim, so...
Using the multitool, I made a cut into the drywall along the top of the baseboard. It was such a slim cut that I had to recut it and wallow it a little. The wire fit easily and after caulking, you can't tell there ever was a wire there. It should look factory after I retouch with the trim and wall paint tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Super Dave said:


> Anyone on here have one of those MultiMaster tools? I have seen the ads on TV and googled the tool. Seems it has been around awhile but the one now being advertised appears to be a higher HP model.
> 
> There seems to be quite a few tasks the tool can do more simply than other methods. The cost of the tool at upward of $300, including blades etc, seems a little rich to me.
> 
> Any comments from users?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: You're still trying to justify the purchase of one just to cut in a few plug boxes? I've got a dremel you can HAVE...save your money! Sheetrock saw is still the quickest! :wink:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: You're still trying to justify the purchase of one just to cut in a few plug boxes? I've got a dremel you can HAVE...save your money! Sheetrock saw is still the quickest! :wink:


Look, you old fart, I have to be able to tell my wife that several guys on the board have recommended one of these. She'll know if I'm lying just by looking. I was in HD this afternoon and fondled the Dremel version but it looked and felt like a toy. The blades looked as strong as tin foil.I guess I need to fondle the German one before I make a decision. ****, did he say $399? Ouch!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Super Dave said:


> Look, you old fart, I have to be able to tell my wife that several guys on the board have recommended one of these. She'll know if I'm lying just by looking. I was in HD this afternoon and fondled the Dremel version but it looked and felt like a toy. The blades looked as strong as tin foil.I guess I need to fondle the German one before I make a decision. ****, did he say $399? Ouch!


That's IT! Meet me in the Academy parking lot...290 and 1960... tomorrow....say....2 o clock? Bring yore buddy Kersey and I'll bring my fly swatter! :biggrin:

You can HAVE this Dremel!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> That's IT! Meet me in the Academy parking lot...290 and 1960... tomorrow....say....2 o clock? Bring yore buddy Kersey and I'll bring my fly swatter! :biggrin:
> 
> You can HAVE this Dremel!


Hang on to that thingy. I'll get with you later and arrange a meet. I'm busier than a 3 peckered dog right now.

Who puts your walker in and out of the car these days?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Free Dremel? Now that's a deal.

I you end up having to buy one though, the Fien is no lightweight tool. I bought mine for the $399 from Amazon also. Woodcraft has them for same price.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I have one and love it. There are a few other brands that now sell them also including Dremmel I believe. I have the Fein and it works as good as the advertisements. Blades are quite expensive for replacements but get a lot of use out of them also. It works where no other tool will do the job and lots of other uses. Not cheap, and wonder about the Harbor Freight model, but for the price, it coujld be worth a try. The Fein has super simple blade changes. It is a hefty weighted tool and has a feel of a heavy weight tool.


I vote for the fein, I have one that I use on installs and modifications, it will cut into areas that no other tool can touch. Don't go cheap, go fein, it's a well made tool that's worth it's price.


----------



## 1bandit (Oct 8, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> I vote for the fein, I have one that I use on installs and modifications, it will cut into areas that no other tool can touch. Don't go cheap, go fein, it's a well made tool that's worth it's price.


I started using them as detail sanders about 12 to 15 years ago. At that time ryobi, porter cable and Bosch all made a copy. None of those tools could keep up with the fein and are not around any more. I doubt the harbour freight or dremel are nearly as aggressive. Fein has come out with a cheaper model for the home owner market.
I think the fein is a must for any floor installers. And a great tool for furniture making an refinishing, and remodeling.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the Dremel and have used it to sand painted crown molding. They have sanding pads for latex paint. They did a good job of not clogging, cut fast enough and triangle pad got into the edges and corners well.

I like the idea of being able to make flush cuts and being able to bring the blade in flat.

The blades are better than "tin foil" and I have used the wood ones to cut into 2x4's. If free handing, it tends to bounce when starting the cut and will bounce if pushed too hard.

Wish they had a blade for cutting ferrous metal.

All in all, I'm pretty happy with it. However, I'm not a heavy duty user. I figger that no more than I would use one, I could justify several cheaper ones than an expensive one. The carrying case is OK but doesn't give much room to store sanding pads.

They could just about give you the motor for the price of blades and pads.

Sears has a battery power version for the same price. I don't trust batteries and like the power of corded tools if I have the choice.

Go Ganders


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

I have had the Fien for about a year now and love it. 

It is expensive and the replacment blades are expensive, but I am still glad I spent the money. I have only used up one multi blade and one saw blade (I dropped the tool and broke the saw blade).

I have used it to flush cut the bottom of door frames to install flooring. Cut electical boxes in sheetrock, plywood and paneling, Sand electrical panel cover for painting, cut slots in an existing wall for new plumbing pipe, cut out existing PVC and copper piping.

As you can see it is a multi use tool. there are other tools that can do most of this stuff too, but I can do a lot with this one tool by only changing blades.

I wish it was battery powered, but it does have about a 15' cord so i have never really had any issues with needing it to be portable.


----------

